
Show HN: HookRSSTube – It's YouTube RSS Except Video Playback Is on HookTube - doomrobo
https://hookrsstube.com/index.html
======
app4soft
Sadly, but it not provide correct timestamps for video uploading date.

Lets test it using VATA TV[0] channel

Here is screenshot[1] from SMTube that use Tonvid.com[2] website parsing, so
all video publishing dates shown correctly.

And here is screenshot[3] from RSS Guard that use feed from HookRSSTube[4], as
you can see there no correct dates for each video publishing date. So, its
impossible sort videos list correctly to publishing date.

When I read feed of any project commits history on Github[5], each entry has
own date according commit date created - look on "Created on" column on this
screenshot[6] from RSS Guard.

Am I missing something?

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa2DyezQaSMK81FbYkHZM_g/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa2DyezQaSMK81FbYkHZM_g/videos)

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/QhTW4H6.png](http://i.imgur.com/QhTW4H6.png)

[2]
[http://www.tonvid.com/search.php?channelId=UCa2DyezQaSMK81Fb...](http://www.tonvid.com/search.php?channelId=UCa2DyezQaSMK81FbYkHZM_g&channelTitle=ВАТА+TV&videoDefinition=any&date_filter=any&videoDuration=any&safeSearch=none&videotype=any&order=date)

[3] [http://i.imgur.com/cp0kzOV.png](http://i.imgur.com/cp0kzOV.png)

[4]
[https://hookrsstube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCa2Dyez...](https://hookrsstube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UCa2DyezQaSMK81FbYkHZM_g)

[5]
[https://github.com/martinrotter/rssguard/commits/master.atom](https://github.com/martinrotter/rssguard/commits/master.atom)

[6] [http://i.imgur.com/ab1eetQ.png](http://i.imgur.com/ab1eetQ.png)

~~~
doomrobo
Thank you for reporting this! Turns out I was using the wrong tag to indicate
publication date.

I think the issue is now fixed in production, caching complexities
notwithstanding.

------
app4soft
Nice, would be useful for me in combination with "RSS Guard[0] + youtube-dl[1]
+ mpv[2]", as alternative to "SMTube[3] + youtube-dl + mpv".

[0]
[https://github.com/martinrotter/rssguard](https://github.com/martinrotter/rssguard)

[1] [https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/](https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/)

[2] [https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv](https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv)

[3] [http://www.smtube.org/](http://www.smtube.org/)

------
hopesthoughts
I'd just like to thank you for building something like this! As someone who
uses Youtube rss feeds and also likes Hooktube, this is something I've been
needing for a while.

